# Forum Argomenti di discussione Altri argomenti  Donazione in denaro

## matteo02

Salve a tutti. 
memore e riconoscente dell'aiuto che mi avete dato nel mio precedente post,  approfitto ancora della vs. competenza e disponibilità per un piccolo quesito: 
nel caso in cui un genitore regala al figlio una somma di circa  50.000,00 in denaro, bisogna fare qualche comunicazione all'Ade con conseguente tassazione? oppure non bisogna fare nulla? :Confused:  
Grazie a chi mi potrà aiutare. :Smile:

----------


## Contabile

Non &#232; cos&#236; semplice ed immediata la risposta. Dipende dallo stato del donante, dalla finalit&#224; della donazione, dalla presenza di altri figli. Pu&#242; essere necessario l'intervento del notaio.

----------


## matteo02

Genitori entrambi capaci di intendere e di volere che intendono regalare una somma di denaro all'unico figlio. 
Quello che non so è se e come vada regolarizzata ai fini fiscali e/o civili la donazione. 
Grazie

----------


## Niccolò

> Genitori entrambi capaci di intendere e di volere che intendono regalare una somma di denaro all'unico figlio. 
> Quello che non so è se e come vada regolarizzata ai fini fiscali e/o civili la donazione. 
> Grazie

  La valigetta piena di soldi non mi sembra una bella soluzione  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Un bonifico e passa la paura  :Wink:  Fino a un milione le donazioni tra genitori e figli sono esenti.

----------


## maxrobby

> Genitori entrambi capaci di intendere e di volere che intendono regalare una somma di denaro all'unico figlio. 
> Quello che non so è se e come vada regolarizzata ai fini fiscali e/o civili la donazione. 
> Grazie

  Per le donazioni ai figli vige una franchigia di 1 milione di euro, oltre la quale si sconta l'imposta con aliquota 4%.
Quindi, nel tuo caso non esiste alcun problema di sorta, essendo il beneficiario figlio, peraltro unico, e la somma inferiore alla franchigia.
Piuttosto, non è che questi genitori hanno intenzione di adottare un altro figliolo??

----------


## Niccolò

> Per le donazioni ai figli vige una franchigia di 1 milione di euro, oltre la quale si sconta l'imposta con aliquota 4%.
> Quindi, nel tuo caso non esiste alcun problema di sorta, essendo il beneficiario figlio, peraltro unico, e la somma inferiore alla franchigia.
> Piuttosto, non è che questi genitori hanno intenzione di adottare un altro figliolo??

  Perchè ne dovrebbero adottare uno? A questo punto meglio farlo, è più piacevole  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Perchè ne dovrebbero adottare uno? A questo punto meglio farlo, è più piacevole

  Credo che il nostro amico si riferisse al problema della collazione ....

----------


## maxrobby

> Credo che il nostro amico si riferisse al problema della collazione ....

  BINGO!!! :Smile:

----------


## Niccolò

> Credo che il nostro amico si riferisse al problema della collazione ....

  L'avevo capito  :Stick Out Tongue:  Ma che senso avrebbe dare i soldi a un figlio se se ne vuole adottare un altro? Può essere, ma mi sembra strano.

----------


## danilo sciuto

La collazione ereditaria

----------


## danilo sciuto

> L'avevo capito  Ma che senso avrebbe dare i soldi a un figlio se se ne vuole adottare un altro? Può essere, ma mi sembra strano.

  Il fatto è che a volte non si conoscono le conseguenze di un certo comportamento.

----------


## Patty76

> L'avevo capito  Ma che senso avrebbe dare i soldi a un figlio se se ne vuole adottare un altro? Può essere, ma mi sembra strano.

  Io credo che fosse una battuta...e il candidato per essere adottato (visto i regali di 50.000 euro) era il nostro amico....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Patty76

> Perchè ne dovrebbero adottare uno? A questo punto meglio farlo, è più piacevole

  Si vede che ti fermi solo all'inizio.... 
tanto poi i novi mesi....e il parto....non spettano mica a te!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Niccolò

Io mi auguro che un genitore, naturale o adottivo che sia, prima di avere un figlio non stia a pensare a come togliergli i soldi che in futuro avrebbe diritto ad avere  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## maxrobby

> Io credo che fosse una battuta...e il candidato per essere adottato (visto i regali di 50.000 euro) era il nostro amico....

  Risposta ... ESATTAAAAAAAAA!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Patty76

> Risposta ... ESATTAAAAAAAAA!!!!

  Eh..che vuoi farci....qui sono tutti...poco pratici!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## maxrobby

> Eh..che vuoi farci....qui sono tutti...poco pratici!

  A proposito di donazioni ... stamane sono stato in Agenzia per un'adesione.
Nell'accertamento, tra le altre cose, l'ADE ha effettuato una ricostruzione indiretta dei ricavi e, al contempo, ha contestato l'intero importo delle "note credito da emettere" inserito in bilancio.
Come ovvio, hanno confrontato i ricavi ricostruiti induttivamente con i ricavi dichiarati senza aumentarli dell'importo delle note di credito da emettere contestato.
Quando ho fatto presente la cosa, essendo evidente la duplicazione di imposta, ho preteso che l'imponibile sul quale "concordare" fosse ridotto di importo pari alle note di credito non riconosciute, e mi sono sentito rispondere ... "dottore, ma che volete, una donazione??"

----------


## matteo02

Innanzitutto vi ringrazio dei vs. interventi. 
Ho scoperto grazie a Voi che esiste e cosa è una "collazione ereditaria", ma almeno nel mio caso, non è inerente al fatto specifico. 
Infatti si tratterà di una semplice donazione in denaro che, ovviamente, avverrà a mezzo bonifico bancario, per aiutare il figlio in una ristrutturazione abitativa. 
Quindi, assodato che fino a 1 mln di euro le donazioni genitori>figli sono esenti, l'unico dubbio che non sono riuscito a chiarire è se, pur trattandosi di
una donazione esente, deve essere fatta una comunicazione all'Ade, oppure non è necessario comunicare alcunchè. 
Grazie a tutti.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Quindi, assodato che fino a 1 mln di euro le donazioni genitori>figli sono esenti, l'unico dubbio che non sono riuscito a chiarire è se, pur trattandosi di
> una donazione esente, deve essere fatta una comunicazione all'Ade, oppure non è necessario comunicare alcunchè. 
> Grazie a tutti.

  Non mi risulta.

----------


## Niccolò

> Innanzitutto vi ringrazio dei vs. interventi. 
> Ho scoperto grazie a Voi che esiste e cosa è una "collazione ereditaria", ma almeno nel mio caso, non è inerente al fatto specifico. 
> Infatti si tratterà di una semplice donazione in denaro che, ovviamente, avverrà a mezzo bonifico bancario, per aiutare il figlio in una ristrutturazione abitativa. 
> Quindi, assodato che fino a 1 mln di euro le donazioni genitori>figli sono esenti, l'unico dubbio che non sono riuscito a chiarire è se, pur trattandosi di
> una donazione esente, deve essere fatta una comunicazione all'Ade, oppure non è necessario comunicare alcunchè. 
> Grazie a tutti.

  Meno comunichi meglio è  :Wink:

----------


## sapcons

> La valigetta piena di soldi non mi sembra una bella soluzione 
> Un bonifico e passa la paura  Fino a un milione le donazioni tra genitori e figli sono esenti.

  Scusa Niccolò se mi aggancio alla risposa che hai dato ma vorrei verificare con te se può andare bene anche per il caso che sto trattando. 
Nello specifico si tratterebbe di una donazione in denaro che un socio accomandante di sas darebbe all'accomandatario. Tra i due vige un rapporto di parentela madre / figlio. 
Mi confermi il tetto del milione per la non tassabilità e per finire i 2 dovrebbero recarsi da un notaio per redigere l'atto che farebbe riferimento. 
Grazie

----------


## Niccolò

> Scusa Niccolò se mi aggancio alla risposa che hai dato ma vorrei verificare con te se può andare bene anche per il caso che sto trattando. 
> Nello specifico si tratterebbe di una donazione in denaro che un socio accomandante di sas darebbe all'accomandatario. Tra i due vige un rapporto di parentela madre / figlio. 
> Mi confermi il tetto del milione per la non tassabilità e per finire i 2 dovrebbero recarsi da un notaio per redigere l'atto che farebbe riferimento. 
> Grazie

  No, io la vedo molto più comoda.  
Una scrittura privata tra i due registrata all'AdE. Non essendoci passaggi di proprietà di beni registrati non credo sia necessario un atto pubblico, in ogni caso in Agenzia sapranno rassicurarti sulla correttezza dell'operazione. Con qualche bollo e un F23 da 168 penso che la possano chiudere. 
Poi, considerando che è una donazione tra madre e figlio, se si tratta di valori modesti, io probabilmente non farei niente se non un bonifico per tutelare gli altri eredi (se presenti) in caso di futura successione.

----------


## sapcons

> No, io la vedo molto più comoda.  
> Una scrittura privata tra i due registrata all'AdE. Non essendoci passaggi di proprietà di beni registrati non credo sia necessario un atto pubblico, in ogni caso in Agenzia sapranno rassicurarti sulla correttezza dell'operazione. Con qualche bollo e un F23 da 168 penso che la possano chiudere. 
> Poi, considerando che è una donazione tra madre e figlio, se si tratta di valori modesti, io probabilmente non farei niente se non un bonifico per tutelare gli altri eredi (se presenti) in caso di futura successione.

  In che senso non faresti niente. Non si rischia di poter essere contestati in qualche modo ?
Grazie

----------


## sapcons

> La valigetta piena di soldi non mi sembra una bella soluzione 
> Un bonifico e passa la paura  Fino a un milione le donazioni tra genitori e figli sono esenti.

  Ciao Niccolò,
potresti cortesemente riportarmi il rif.to di legge sul quale è riportato l'esenzione entro il milione di euro in quanto ho interpellato un notaio e mi ha parlato di 139K come primo scaglione entro il quale è richiesto solo 169 euro + il suo compenso. 
Attendo un tuo cortese riscontro. 
Grazie

----------


## sapcons

> Salve a tutti. 
> memore e riconoscente dell'aiuto che mi avete dato nel mio precedente post,  approfitto ancora della vs. competenza e disponibilità per un piccolo quesito: 
> nel caso in cui un genitore regala al figlio una somma di circa  50.000,00 in denaro, bisogna fare qualche comunicazione all'Ade con conseguente tassazione? oppure non bisogna fare nulla? 
> Grazie a chi mi potrà aiutare.

  Sul sito dell'Ade ho trovato questo: 
DONAZIONI
Anche il regime fiscale delle donazioni e degli atti di trasferimento a titolo gratuito di beni e diritti è cambiato per effetto dei provvedimenti citati che, in sostanza, hanno eliminato la tassazione di tali trasferimenti mediante l'applicazione dell'imposta di registro.
Quanto si paga
Il nuovo sistema prevede, anzitutto, che la base imponibile per l'applicazione dell'imposta sia pari al valore globale dei beni e dei diritti diminuito degli oneri a carico del beneficiario. Il valore dei beni e dei diritti ricevuti in donazione si calcola con gli stessi criteri descritti per le successioni.
Le aliquote da utilizzare per determinare l'imposta sono le stesse previste per le successioni e variano in funzione del rapporto di parentela intercorrente tra il donante e il beneficiario:
	4 per cento, per il coniuge e i parenti in linea retta, da calcolare sul valore eccedente, per ciascun beneficiario, 1.000.000 di euro; 
	6 per cento, per fratelli e sorelle, da calcolare sul valore eccedente, per ciascun beneficiario, 100.000 euro; 
	6 per cento da calcolare sul valore totale (cioè senza alcuna franchigia), per gli altri parenti fino al quarto grado, affini in linea retta, affini in linea collaterale fino al terzo grado; 
	8 per cento, senza alcuna riduzione della base imponibile, per le altre persone.

----------


## Niccolò

> Sul sito dell'Ade ho trovato questo: 
> DONAZIONI
> Anche il regime fiscale delle donazioni e degli atti di trasferimento a titolo gratuito di beni e diritti è cambiato per effetto dei provvedimenti citati che, in sostanza, hanno eliminato la tassazione di tali trasferimenti mediante l'applicazione dell'imposta di registro.
> Quanto si paga
> Il nuovo sistema prevede, anzitutto, che la base imponibile per l'applicazione dell'imposta sia pari al valore globale dei beni e dei diritti diminuito degli oneri a carico del beneficiario. Il valore dei beni e dei diritti ricevuti in donazione si calcola con gli stessi criteri descritti per le successioni.
> Le aliquote da utilizzare per determinare l'imposta sono le stesse previste per le successioni e variano in funzione del rapporto di parentela intercorrente tra il donante e il beneficiario:
> 	4 per cento, per il coniuge e i parenti in linea retta, da calcolare sul valore eccedente, per ciascun beneficiario, 1.000.000 di euro; 
> 	6 per cento, per fratelli e sorelle, da calcolare sul valore eccedente, per ciascun beneficiario, 100.000 euro; 
> 	6 per cento da calcolare sul valore totale (cioè senza alcuna franchigia), per gli altri parenti fino al quarto grado, affini in linea retta, affini in linea collaterale fino al terzo grado; 
> 	8 per cento, senza alcuna riduzione della base imponibile, per le altre persone.

  Questa è la normativa a cui facevo riferimento io, non mi risulta ce ne siano di più recenti. Il figlio che riceve in dono da un genitore beni entro 1.000.000 (ovviamente parlo di beni soggetti a tassazione, quindi escludendo titoli di stato), non è soggetto a tassazione. Qualora venga stipulata una scrittura privata tra le parti, la registrazione in Agenzia costa 168. Però, vista il rapporto figlio-genitore, visto che non ci sono altri figli danneggiati dalla donazione, se la cifra non è esagerata (l'unico rischio di accertamento si ha se, una volta morto il genitore, i beni ereditati sommati a quelli donati in vita superino il valore di 1.000.000) io eviterei qualsiasi cosa che non sia una scrittura tra le parti. Poi, detto tra noi, io se do dei soldi a mia mamma non scrivo niente, mi basta la sua parola e nessuno la metterà in discussione  :Wink:

----------


## mc_leuz

> Genitori entrambi capaci di intendere e di volere che intendono regalare una somma di denaro all'unico figlio.

    

> La valigetta piena di soldi non mi sembra una bella soluzione 
> Un bonifico e passa la paura  Fino a un milione le donazioni tra genitori e figli sono esenti.

  
Nel bonifico (ad es. di 100.000 euro) del caso in oggetto è opportuno indicare una causale? E se sì quale?

----------


## Niccolò

> Nel bonifico (ad es. di 100.000 euro) del caso in oggetto è opportuno indicare una causale? E se sì quale?

  "Con tanto amore, Mamma e Babbo (o Papà, dipende dalla regione)". 
La causale del bonifico non ha valore giuridico, tanto vale lasciarla generica.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> "Con tanto amore, Mamma e Babbo (o Papà, dipende dalla regione)".

  Perchè in Toscana se uno dice Papà lo pigliano per ignorante ??  :Big Grin:

----------


## Niccolò

> Perchè in Toscana se uno dice Papà lo pigliano per ignorante ??

  No, lo prendiamo per extracomunitario  :Big Grin:  Da noi nessuno lo chiama così  :Smile:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> No, lo prendiamo per extracomunitario  Da noi nessuno lo chiama così

  Ma ... quindi .... la festa del papà per voi è la "festa del babbo" ??  :EEK!:  
E .... la storia del papy, che è andata su tutti i giornali .... voi la chiamavate  "la storia del babby" ??   :EEK!:

----------


## Niccolò

> Ma ... quindi .... la festa del papà per voi è la "festa del babbo" ??  
> E .... la storia del papy, che è andata su tutti i giornali .... voi la chiamavate  "la storia del babby" ??

  La storia del papy non te la posso tradurre sennò te mi banni a vita e il CT si becca una querela  :Big Grin:

----------


## chiarimenti

Nel caso in cui i soldi donati, agli unici due figli, tramite bonifico bancario, servano per uno di essi a comprare un piccolo immobile, possiamo evitare di indicare nell'atto di acquisto la provenienza del denaro per evitare tutte le problematiche legate alla rivendita di immobili pervenuti da donazione? Grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Nel caso in cui i soldi donati, agli unici due figli, tramite bonifico bancario, servano per uno di essi a comprare un piccolo immobile, possiamo evitare di indicare nell'atto di acquisto la provenienza del denaro per evitare tutte le problematiche legate alla rivendita di immobili pervenuti da donazione? Grazie

  Bisogna vedere cosa ne pensa il notaio. Per me si può fare. 
Però conserverei la traccia dela donazione per usarla quando notificheranno al figlio il redditometro. 
ciao

----------


## chiarimenti

Vediamo se ho capito bene... se uno dei figli acquista un immobile del valore di 100.000,00 euro (prima casa) sostenendo che sono soldi propri, paga l'imposta di registo del 3% o del 4%  oltre all'imposta ipotecaria e catastale in cifra fissa ed è libero di rivendere l'immobile in futuro senza alcuna limitazione, se invece si dichiara all'atto dell'acquisto  che la provvista è messa a disposizione dai genitori (donazione indiretta) paga solo l'mposta ipotecaria e quella catastale per un totale di 336,00 euro, mantenedo per un  futuro acquisto la possibilità di ottenere l'agevolazione prima casa per l'imposta di registro, ma troverà notevoli difficoltà nella rivendita dell'immobile oggetto della donazione. Grazie

----------


## london1

salve, riesumo questo post per fare una domanda riguiarandante una donazione tra padre/madre e figlio unico.   
il figlio ha ricevuto dei soldi in donazione dal padre e dalla madre tramite alcuni bonifici fatti da  conto cointestato con firma disgiunta. alcuni bonifici sono stati effettutati dal padre e altri dalla madre    
l'importo totale è stato inferiore a 1 milioni di euro e quindi esente da tasse.  
ipotizziamo che siano stati donati 300.000 euro in totale. 
come verrà ripartita la cosa? 
è come se 150.000 euro fossero donati dal padre e 150.000 euro dalla madre. (i genitori sono in separazione dei beni)   
oppure conta chi ha effettuato il bonifico.  
quindi se per ipotesi la madre ha fatto bonifici totali per 100.000 euro e il padre per 200.000 euro  vengono ripartiti così?  
che cosa ne pensate?  
Grazie mille a chi vorrà rispondermi

----------


## danilo sciuto

> salve, riesumo questo post per fare una domanda riguiarandante una donazione tra padre/madre e figlio unico. 
> il figlio ha ricevuto dei soldi in donazione dal padre e dalla madre tramite alcuni bonifici fatti da  conto cointestato con firma disgiunta. alcuni bonifici sono stati effettutati dal padre e altri dalla madre   
> l'importo totale è stato inferiore a 1 milioni di euro e quindi esente da tasse. 
> ipotizziamo che siano stati donati 300.000 euro in totale.
> come verrà ripartita la cosa?
> è come se 150.000 euro fossero donati dal padre e 150.000 euro dalla madre. (i genitori sono in separazione dei beni)
> oppure conta chi ha effettuato il bonifico. 
> quindi se per ipotesi la madre ha fatto bonifici totali per 100.000 euro e il padre per 200.000 euro  vengono ripartiti così?
> che cosa ne pensate?
> Grazie mille a chi vorrà rispondermi

  Ma a che serve sapere come verrà ripartita la somma donata ?

----------


## london1

> Ma a che serve sapere come verrà ripartita la somma donata ?

   
in futuro probabilmente avverranno altre donazioni, e volevo capire bene la ripartizioni delle stesse.

----------


## cigolo

Salve, lo scorso anno ho effettuato alcuni bonifici a favore di mio figlio (unico), con le nuove regole inserite nella manovra "salva italia" (in particolare i controlli sui movimenti dei conti correnti) potranno sorgere problemi? E' possibile e consigliabile "sanare" ora questi bonifici attraverso una donazione nonostante sia passato del tempo? Se si, quale iter bisognerebbe seguire? Quali sarebbero all'incirca i costi notarili, di imposta etc (ndr la cifra è inferiore al mln e non ci sono state donazioni precedenti)? Grazie.

----------


## roby

> Salve, lo scorso anno ho effettuato alcuni bonifici a favore di mio figlio (unico), con le nuove regole inserite nella manovra "salva italia" (in particolare i controlli sui movimenti dei conti correnti) potranno sorgere problemi? E' possibile e consigliabile "sanare" ora questi bonifici attraverso una donazione nonostante sia passato del tempo? Se si, quale iter bisognerebbe seguire? Quali sarebbero all'incirca i costi notarili, di imposta etc (ndr la cifra è inferiore al mln e non ci sono state donazioni precedenti)? Grazie.

  capisco bene il tuo dubbio... ma io non farei nulla... non è necessario "sanare" nulla... non puoi avere alcun problema in merito a questi bonifici. Direi che è solo importante conservare la documentazione comprovante i movimenti di denaro... comunque, per completezza: se vai dal notaio l'imposta sulle donazioni non è dovuta, essendo sotto al limite... costo per notaio - a occhio - 500 euro...

----------


## cigolo

Ciao e grazie per la risposta, tu dici di che non c'è nulla da sanare però leggendo qua e là a me il dubbio rimane specialmente leggendo cose di questo tipo:   

> "IMPOSTE DIRETTE - Senza atto pubblico le donazioni sono tassate
> Corte di Cassazione, Sentenza n. 16348 del 17 giugno 2008 - Italia Oggi 26 giugno 2008, pag. 42
> Un contribuente dovrà pagare la maggior IRPEF per via di una donazione di diecimila euro ricevuta dalla madre. L'atto, però,
> non era mai stato fatto davanti al notaio. Rientrano nel reddito imponibile le donazioni in denaro fatte al contribuente dai
> parenti senza atto pubblico. Ciò anche quando non si tratta di grandi cifre che, ad ogni modo, vanno sempre valutate alla luce
> del tenore di vita di chi le riceve. Il chiarimento fornito dalla sezione tributaria fa una distinzione sul piano fiscale del concetto
> di donazione. La Cassazione chiarisce anche la nozione di modica donazione. Diecimila euro, spiega, non lo sono dato anche il
> tenore di vita del contribuente."

  Questa sentenza è ancora attuale o è stata superata da altre? Cosa ne pensate? Grazie.

----------


## Aspirante Notaio

> Ciao e grazie per la risposta, tu dici di che non c'è nulla da sanare però leggendo qua e là a me il dubbio rimane specialmente leggendo cose di questo tipo:   
> Questa sentenza è ancora attuale o è stata superata da altre? Cosa ne pensate? Grazie.

  La donazione di un immobile, di un bene mobile registrato o di una cospicua somma di denaro va fatta con un atto pubblico che puo' essere stipulato solo dal notaio e con la presenza di due testimoni. Una donazione di denaro fatto con una scrittura privata registrata è nulla. Se quindi un genitore vuole donare una cospicua somma di denaro ad un figlio farebbe bene a rivolgersi ad un Notaio. Ricordate, inoltre, che la donazione fatta ad un figlio rappresenta sempre un'anticipazione dei diritti di successione spettanti a quest'ultimo sulla futura massa attiva ereditaria del patrimonio del donante.
Ciao, Giorgio

----------


## PurpleMike

> Vediamo se ho capito bene... se uno dei figli acquista un immobile del valore di 100.000,00 euro (prima casa) sostenendo che sono soldi propri, paga l'imposta di registo del 3% o del 4%  oltre all'imposta ipotecaria e catastale in cifra fissa ed è libero di rivendere l'immobile in futuro senza alcuna limitazione, se invece si dichiara all'atto dell'acquisto  che la provvista è messa a disposizione dai genitori (donazione indiretta) paga solo l'mposta ipotecaria e quella catastale per un totale di 336,00 euro, mantenedo per un  futuro acquisto la possibilità di ottenere l'agevolazione prima casa per l'imposta di registro, ma troverà notevoli difficoltà nella rivendita dell'immobile oggetto della donazione. Grazie

  Rilancio questo post in quanto sto affrontando la medesima situazione: un genitore fornisce una "ingente somma di denaro" al figlio per l'acquisto della prima casa.  
Ritengo opportuno, a mio parere, che venga stipulato un atto di donazione tra padre e figlio avente ad oggetto la somma di denaro e poi il figlio, in sede di compravendita, paghi il corrispettivo utilizzando la provvista messagli a disposizione.
In questo modo evito possibili problemi in sede di successiva cessione (non si tratta più di donazione indiretta) poichè l'immobile non potrà subire azioni di riduzione da parte di altri eredi legittimi.
Concordate con me? Oppure suggerite soluzioni alternative?

----------


## Niccolò

In questo caso opterei per un finanziamento.

----------


## PurpleMike

Ciao Niccolò,
il finanziamento era un'ipotesi che stavo valutando, soprattutto nell'ottica di un prestito infruttifero di interessi
A tuo parere, è una strada percorribile o la mancanza di un corrispettivo può far cadere tutto nel calderone di una donazione indiretta?

----------


## Niccolò

Pensavo ad un vero finanziamento  :Smile:  Organizzerei in modo che il figlio restituisca i soldi in rate costanti, magari con una dilazione talmente lunga che venga chiusa post mortem. 
Dimostrare che un prestito è una donazione, lo vedo impegnativo tanto per l'erario (si tratta di un accordo tra genitori e figlio) quanto per gli altri eredi (al massimo potranno lamentare i mancati frutti del prestito, ma se ne lamenterebbero in ogni caso).

----------


## PurpleMike

Grazie Niccolò per il consiglio, che risolve perfettamente la questione. 
Un'ultima cosa: ho visto in altre discussioni sul forum (relative alla stessa questione) che si consiglia la redazione di una breve scrittura privata in cui le parti concordano l'infruttuosità del prestito.
A tuo parere, si rende necessaria la registrazione? O è sufficiente conservare questo documento in un cassetto?

----------


## roby

la registrazione costa... opterei per uno scambio di corrispondenza... (ma il figlio che riceve la somma di denaro ha fratelli/sorelle?)

----------


## PurpleMike

Grazie Robi.
Scambio di raccomandate A/R per avere data certa o reputi sufficiente l'apposizione del timbro postale? 
Si, c'è un altro fratello. La tua domanda nasce per eventuali azioni di riduzione da parte di eredi che ritengono lesi nella quota legittima di successione?

----------


## Niccolò

> Grazie Robi.
> Scambio di raccomandate A/R per avere data certa o reputi sufficiente l'apposizione del timbro postale? 
> Si, c'è un altro fratello. La tua domanda nasce per eventuali azioni di riduzione da parte di eredi che ritengono lesi nella quota legittima di successione?

  Anch'io farei uno scambio di raccomandate. 
Per tenere completamente tranquillo il padre, butterei giù anche due righe di testamento in cui chiarisce cosa ha fatto in vita.

----------


## dott.mamo

Riprendo il discorso considerando che il caso del genitore che dona al figlio denaro è problema abbastanza diffuso.
Alcuni notai ritengono sia obbligatorio l'atto pubblico mentre altri ritengono sufficiente il bonifico bancario con idonea causale.
Io concordo con questi ultimi, non vedo la necessità di fare atti pubblici, rispettando ovviamente le norme fiscali in tema di imposta sulla donazione.
Io solitamente consiglio, abbinato al bonifico, uno scambio di Pec o comunque di corrispondenza per dare evidenza a futura memoria di quanto fatto, ma prevedere necessariamente l'atto pubblico mi pare una forzatura.

----------


## Niccolò

I notai della prima tesi hanno ragione (sono notai). I notai della seconda tesi hanno ragione (sono genitori).

----------


## giovanni esposito

La franchigia per le donazioni, pari ad 1 milione in linea retta, vale una sola volta?
 Es. Se mio padre mi dona 800 mila euro e mia madre 400 mila. Pago l'imposta su 200 mila euro oppure su nulla?

----------


## salchirico

Mi inserisco nella discussione presentando il mio caso.
Zio con unico nipote, figlio dell'unico fratello deceduto intende donare una somma di danaro intorno ai 50000 € al nipote stesso.
Da cultura personale mi risultava la necessità di un atto pubblico con il pagamento dell'imposta del 6% (tra zio e nipote pur unico erede non ci sarebbe franchigia).
Per conferma chiedo ad un notaio il quale mi dice che in caso di atto pubblico effettivamente si pagherebbe quell'imposta, ma non ritiene sia necessario tale atto pubblico dal momento che non essendoci altri eredi controinteressati non ci sarebbe pericolo di contestazioni: a questo punto non sarebbe necessario nemmeno il pagamento della relativa imposta. 
Basterebbe secondo lui fare un bonifico con la causale "regalo" o qualcosa di simile giusto per giustificare la provenienza di quel denaro.
Sono rimasto un po' perplesso di fronte a tale interpretazione. 
Voi cosa nè dite?
Attendo risposte e vi ringrazio anticipatamente.
Saluti
Salvatore

----------

